# Logitech QuickCam Problems....



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

I have had this problem before but I can't solve it again! the problem is that I cant get my logitech webcam to work because the usb root hub isnt working, and when I do reinstall it.. a blue screen pops up about NTKERN.VXD.... and then something else performs an illegal operation... whats going on?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Here's  the thread where you solved it earlier in the year. Is that what your looking for or have you tried all of those things to fix it?

Let us know what happens.


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

like i said I tried that.... wont work... my computer sucks!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If you go into DeviceManager, Start>Settings>ControlPanel>Hardware>DeviceManager, do you see an entry for "Universal Serial Bus Controller"? If so, if you click on the "+" next to it, what's listed underneath it?

Any yellow exclamation marks listed in DeviceManager?

BTW, have you tried the troubleshooter at the Logitech site? I'd specifically try "Re-enumerating the Camera" and "Using the Repair Utility".


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

tried it... there is an (!) beside Usb Root Hub or Usb Hub Root!

what to do?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

First unplug the camera from the USB port. 

Then right click on the "Universal Serial Bus Controller" in DeviceManager and select Remove. Then restart Windows and let it reinstall it the USB Controller and it's devices. 

If all goes well, reinstall the software that comes with the Logitech Camera, plug the camera back in and restart Windows.


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

tried it no use, oh and my HP Printer wont work either cuz it connects to the usb ports!


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

please help me......


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

What does it look like now in DeviceManager? What does it show under "Universal Serial Bus Controller"? How many entries does it list and what are their names, word for word. And if there are still any yellow exclamation marks, exactly which entries are they next to?

Then go  here and download Belarc Advisor. Once it's downloaded, double left on it to install it. Once it's installed, go to your Desktop and double left click on the Belarc Advisor icon. After a few seconds, it should display your System Configuration in an Internet Explorer window.

In IE, click on File>SaveAs. Now at the bottom of the save box, you'll see a box labeled "Save As Type". Click on the drop down box and select type "TextFile (.txt)".

Now reply to your thread here and at the bottom of the reply page, you'll see a box for "Attach File". Click on "Browse" and attach the .txt file you just saved so we can take a look at your system configuration.


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

here it is..... the attachment that is


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

We need to know what DeviceManager looks like now

What does it show under "Universal Serial Bus Controller"? How many entries does it list and what are their names, word for word. 

Are there still any yellow exclamation marks and if so, exactly which entries are they next to, word for word?


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

ok well here we go:

Universal serial bus controller
Sis 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
USB Root Hub(!) 

USB Root Hub Properties:
Device Type: Unverisal serial bus controller
Manufactuer: (Standard USB Hot Controller)
Hardware version: Not available

Device status:
The NTKERN.VXD device loader(s) for this device dould not load the device driver. (Code 2)

To fix this, click update Driver to update the device driver.

Now I clicked on Driver, here is the information:

USB Root Hub:
Provider: Microsoft
Date: 4-3-1998

Now I clicked on Driver File Details.
USB Root Hub
Driver FIles:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32\NTKERN.vxd

Provider: Microsoft Corporation

File Version: 4.10.2222


and under my other devcies:
PCI Communcation Device(!)

but I'll fix that later on!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you recently re-install windows?


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

yuppers, but I think this is why it doesn't work... I installed it using a real version of Win98 not the SE one but the real version and I dont have that CD anymore because it wasn't mine... but my friend burnt me a CD but it wouldn't install... and I'm using that Burnt CD just the files to install the drivers for the usb root hub... the person who burnt me the win 98 CD said that its the first version not the SE version... So I don't know what's wrong.. it should work.... unless you know what's going on... I have been having these problems alot when I reinstall windows 98...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well it sounds like you might have a mess going on, perhaps when you reinstalled you reinstalled to a different directory.

Do you have YOUR OWN LEGAL version of Windows?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q294292


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

nope I dont have my own legal Windows 98 CD... my computer didn't come with one! 

I"ve been to soo many sites regarding my problem.... none seem to be helping me... that link you've sent... tried it...

oh and there is nothing in the Autoexec.bat file... I did open it with Word Pad... but nothing appeared.....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Unfortunately, we cannot continue to assist you knowing that you do not own a legal copy of Windows.

I'm sure you understand......

I must close this thread..........and, not that you would, but, please don't open another one asking for help using the current situation you have.


----------

